# Help - Roller Window Blind Lost It's Tension over winter



## Double-Entendre

Hi.

I have a small window over my cab, fitted with a roller blind. The top part of the blind (That pulls down) is the blackout bit and there is another "Blind" that pulls upwards from the bottom (Insect blind).

Whilst being stored over winter, the pull-down blind has lost all it's tension and it will not retract back up to the open position.

Can anyone please advise on how to cure this please? I don't know what make the blind is either :roll: 

Many thanks


----------



## Grizzly

Hi....not an uncommon problem by all accounts:

If you put the words "blind tension" ( no quotation marks) into the Search Keywords box that comes up when you click on the little magnifying glass next to Search Forums ( top left of this page), it brings up no end of solutions.

( Amazing- not often that the search facility does this ! I often find I get a load of totally unrelated threads. )

G


----------



## Double-Entendre

Grizzly said:


> Hi....not an uncommon problem :
> 
> ( Amazing- not often that the search facility does this ! I often find I get a load of totally unrelated threads. )
> 
> G


Hi.

Yes, me too, I hate the search facility, it never brings up what you type in . . . . . . . . . but I'll try your suggest. Thanks


----------



## Double-Entendre

Tried the search but as per, it brought up:

Unrest in Morocco, Gardening tips, roof light replacement and loads of other posts totally nothing to do with the search typed.  :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: 

Mods, if you're modding, you try it and please report back or sort the search facility out please :twisted: 

Anyone got the answers please, about the blind?

Thanks


----------



## Grizzly

Double-Entendre said:


> Tried the search but as per, it brought up:
> 
> Unrest in Morocco, Gardening tips, roof light replacement and loads of other posts totally nothing to do with the search typed.  :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil:
> 
> Mods, if you're modding, you try it and please report back or sort the search facility out please :twisted:
> 
> Anyone got the answers please, about the blind?
> 
> Thanks


Er...? I've just tried it again and still the same results- masses of threads about it.

Top left of this page- a box that says Search Forums ( next to the MH picture)
Click on the little magnifying glass next to it.
You then get a bigger box and the first slot says:
"Search for Keywords" . Check "Use all Words" and type in Blind Tension
Check "All Posts" and "Descending order" and then click Search.


----------



## Double-Entendre

Grizzly said:


> Double-Entendre said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tried the search but as per, it brought up:
> 
> Unrest in Morocco, Gardening tips, roof light replacement and loads of other posts totally nothing to do with the search typed.  :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil:
> 
> Mods, if you're modding, you try it and please report back or sort the search facility out please :twisted:
> 
> Anyone got the answers please, about the blind?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> Er...? I've just tried it again and still the same results- masses of threads about it.
> 
> Top left of this page- a box that says Search Forums ( next to the MH picture)
> Click on the little magnifying glass next to it.
> You then get a bigger box and the first slot says:
> "Search for Keywords" . Check "Use all Words" and type in Blind Tension
> Check "All Posts" and "Descending order" and then click Search.
Click to expand...

My error!  :roll: :roll: :roll:  (Sorry Mods!  )

I typed into the box above and then hit the magnifying glass.

I've found some answers, thanks. I'll have a go at some of them asap.

Thanks again


----------



## Grizzly

Double-Entendre said:


> My error!


I wouldn't bank on it ! I still reckon that you have a less than 50% chance of getting what you're looking for but this time I was so gob-smacked at getting it first time !

Good luck and hope it all goes together smoothly,

G


----------



## Chudders

I have had to re tension my blinds on a couple of occasions. Unfortunately I can,t give details on how I did it. I just removed the whole blind assembly and re wound the offending spring, I think with pliers and ensured it was in its slot before letting the pliers go otherwise it just unwound again.
As I recall it seemed fairly obvious once removed. It had to be for me to be able to do it! ! !

As far as the search facility is concerned, either I,m not doing right or its a total waste of time. Loads of totally unrelated topics. Never bother to use it now.

Dave


----------



## rosalan

I must assume that you have tried spraying with silicon or WD40 and tapping. A combination of damp and dust can be a winters cause for sticking.
Good Luck!
Alan


----------



## ched999uk

With the Search make sure you press the magnifying glass at the top not the 'Search' button. The magnifying glass takes you to advanced search. Then put your search words in the search box AND select 'Search for all terms'. 

That should give you better search results.


----------



## weldted

*BLIND TENSION*

Hi remove four screws holding blind cassette to roof remove small curved cover by sliding a thin screwdriver or knife at the sides to ease cover off, again with thin screwdriver ease out the blind from the opposite end to where the metal flat bit is unroll the blind and slide out. free off shaft use silicone spray not wd (stain) tension by four turns in opposite direction to blind hold with long nose plyers refit with blind fully wound up partly unroll to slot back in.!! be gentle with the plastic but it will give enough.


----------



## CliveMott

No No No never WD40 on roller blind bits! It just attracts dust to stick and causes dirty runs down the fabrics.

You should re-tension the blind properly.

1 Remove the screw covering caps from around the inside blind enclosure, remove the screws to enable the complete blind assembly to be removed.

2 Use a pair of snipe nosed pliers to pull back the spring loaded pin from under the stable, twist the inner rod that the pin is attached to and slide it back under the staple. The pin has a flat on one side and the staple stops the pin from rotating.


----------

